# [Réseau + WIFI] Impossible d'accéder au réseau [Résolu !]

## FDZ

Bonjour,

Je me connecte au réseau à travers une clé usb Advance WL54usb, avec ndiswrapper et wicd. Au boot, wicd m'annonce que mon PC est bien connecté, mais je ne peux rien atteindre sur le net : tout se passe comme si les DNS étaient inaccessibles. J'ai essayé de renseigner WICD sur l'adresse "domaine DNS" (198.162.1.1, c'est à dire l'adresse de ma box), mais en vain. D'ailleurs un "ping 192.168.1.1" échoue. Un problème lié à D-bus est aussi possible, mais je ne sais pas comment identifier l'origine du problème ni à fortiori comment le résoudre.

NB : Le réseau a déjà fonctionné et je n'en ai pas changé les paramètres, j'ai remis les paramètres de wicd concernant l'adresse pour les DNS à zéro comme à l'origine, mais ça n'a rien changé. D'ailleurs je ne vois pas à quoi ça peut servir de dire au système que les DNS sont à l'adresse 192.168.1.1 si cette adresse n'est pas joignable (ping ...)

----------

## krinn

Si tu ne peux joindre une IP local c'est que ton réseau n'y a pas accés (hors de portée), ou que ton routage est mauvais.

donc, pour joindre 192.168.1.1, tu dois etre en 192.168.1.* ou passer par une interface qui a access a cette plage d'ip

```
ifconfig -a

route -n

```

----------

## aCOSwt

Moved from Networking & Security to French.

----------

## xaviermiller

FDZ, en français, c'est uniquement dans la section "French"  :Wink: 

----------

## FDZ

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> FDZ, en français, c'est uniquement dans la section "French" 

 

C'est la deuxième fois en moins d'une semaine que je me fais avoir ! J'étais pourtant sur d'être sur le bon forum ... 

Va falloir y regarder à deux fois avant de demander de l'aide pour mon prochain problème ! Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de garde fou pour éviter ce genre de bévue

Merci les modos de me remettre là où il faut !

Si vous pouviez remercier pour moi les modos anglophones, en particulier aCOSwt, merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de souci FDZ  :Wink: 

Le lien direct vers le forum francophone est https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-35.html

----------

## FDZ

Revenons à nos moutons :

- Je reçois d'abord (en mode graphique) ce message d'erreur :

```
Impossible de se connecter à l'interface D-Bus de wicd. Inspecter le journal pour obtenir les messages d'erreur
```

dmsg ne renvoie que des messages concernant ma CG, je compte régler ça quand je serais de nouveau connecté; sinon je n'ai pas trouvé où regarder.

- wicd détecte bien les réseaux wifi environnants, j'en déduis que la wifi fonctionne ...

- la réponse de "route -n" est 

```
francis@localhost ~ $ route -n

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

C'est à peu près tout ce que j'ai pour l'instant

Si, au fait, wicd s'arrête de chercher au début sur le message d'erreur "mot de passe erroné" alors que le mot de passe qui y est enregistré est bien celui de ma box. (=> message d'erreur erroné ?)

----------

## xaviermiller

DBus tourne-t-il ?

```
/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

----------

## FDZ

"sudo /etc/init.d/dbus status" me renvoie "-status: started"

Je lance donc wicd et là surprise : wicd m'annonce que je suis connecté ! Je passe en console pour tester avec un ping, réponse "connect: Network is unreachable". J'essaie de déconnecter puis reconnecter: plus moyen de reconnecter (le message d'erreur concernant un password erroné n’apparaît plus)

----------

## FDZ

J'ai renoncé à ma clé advance pour une clé  TP-link que je croyais reconnue par linux (ce qui me libèrerait de ndiswrapper, source récurrente de problèmes).

Cette clé fonctionne avec le pilote rtl8192cu dont je ne dispose pas; et realtek propose un pilote 8192cu à compiler pour les noyaux jusque 3.9, or mon noyau actuel est 3.12.13.

Où trouver un driver fonctionnel ? Je n'ai pas abouti avec google ...   :Sad: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

---------

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723fw.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188efw.bin

>>> /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192defw.bin

-------------

Fait partie du paquet : linux-firmware

----------

## FDZ

Merci beaucoup, mais ça ne répond que partiellement à mon problème : je recherche rtl8192cu ou 8192cu, et comment l'installer (je pense à insmod)

----------

## USTruck

Sur la partie Anglaise, il faut modifier les kernel !!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-933844-start-0.html

Je n'irai pas dans un premier temps ajouter le lien direct sur le firmware, tant que pas sur de, en plus en dur dans le kernel lorsque tu changes de modèle de clé ...

cat /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/sw.c  | grep "MODULE_FIRMWARE"

MODULE_FIRMWARE("rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin");

MODULE_FIRMWARE("rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_A.bin");

MODULE_FIRMWARE("rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_B.bin");

MODULE_FIRMWARE("rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin");

Voila les firmware prévu pour les différents rtl8192cu, il semble que le plus courant (cufw.bin) est dans le paquet linux-firmware

Modifier le kernel :

Le mieux est de le mettre en module, que tu puisses l'enlever (rmmod -r) ou le charger (modprobe) : le module s'appelle rtl8192cu

Voir via dmesg avant/après (rmmod, modprobe) pour voir si le firmware est bien détecté et charger

Toujours dans le kernel,

Partie "Cryptographic API" que "Michael MIC keyed' soit bien cochée

Partie "Networking Support"->"Wireless" -> cfg80211 et Generic IEE802.11 sont coché

----------

## FDZ

Je dispose déjà des modules cités et une recompilation du noyau n'a pas donné grand chose : rtl8192cu est bien présent, mais 

- la clé est bien détectée

```
francis@localhost ~ $ lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bc2:2320 Seagate RSS LLC USB 3.0 bridge [Portable Expansion Drive]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:9711 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

- Le pilote est bien chargé :

```
francis@localhost ~ $ lsmod | grep 8192

rtl8192cu              78916  0

rtl_usb                10968  1 rtl8192cu

rtlwifi                61534  2 rtl_usb,rtl8192cu

rtl8192c_common        47975  1 rtl8192cu

mac80211              217969  3 rtl_usb,rtlwifi,rtl8192cu

usbcore               133382  12 uhci_hcd,rtl_usb,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,rtl8192cu,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

```

- Je ne trouve plus mes options wireless:

```
francis@localhost ~ $ sudo iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp0s15   no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

enp0s15 ... nommage par défaut (pour ma part a la con) de udev des périphériques réseau, ajoute : net.ifnames=0 en ligne de commande du kernel

Ceci te permettra de retrouver eth0, wlan0 .....

un : dmesg | grep rtl8192

Pour afficher les messages lors du boot ou chargement du module, ceci pour confirmer que le firmware est bien identifié et chargé par le module (ou kernel si en dur)

ifconfig wlan0 up ; cela m'a déjà aidé, par défault la config kernel met les clé en mode power off (Networking Support->>Wireless>>  enable powersave by default)

----------

## FDZ

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> enp0s15 ... nommage par défaut (pour ma part a la con) de udev des périphériques réseau, ajoute : net.ifnames=0 en ligne de commande du kernel
> 
> Ceci te permettra de retrouver eth0, wlan0 .....
> ...

 

Tout à fait d'accord : nommage à la con. Mais comment tu fais pour "ajouter : net.ifnames=0 en ligne de commande du kernel" ? C'est quoi "ligne de commande du kernel" ?

[Edit] "dmsg | greprtl8192cu" ne renvoie RIEN

NB : Dans les "conventionds de nommage", les noms commençant pan "en..." sont en principe réservés aux connexions filaires. Mais quand c'est le système qui choisit, on finit souvent (c'est mon cas) par accepter !

----------

## xaviermiller

La ligne de commande se définit dans le boot manager (grub, syslinux, lilo, ...) ou codée en dur dans le noyau (CMDLINE).

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Si tu utilise grub, cela se défini soit dans /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Attention one-shot, a la prochaine modif du grub config perdue

Pour l'avoir en permanent: /etc/default/grub

Cherche la ligne GRUB_CMD_LINUX (_DEFAULT)

ajouter net.ifnames=0 et sauver

_DEFAULT : ajoutera la commande aussi sur la partie recovery et tout autre système de type linux trouver 

regénérer le fichier config : grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Edit = griller par xavier ...

re-edit : 

[Edit] "dmsg | greprtl8192cu" ne renvoie RIEN

dmesg | grep rtl8192

attention "dmesg" pas 'dmsg"

----------

## FDZ

Ok, je m'y colle.

Désolé pour les fautes de frappe, pas facile d'utiliser correctement le clavier quand on croise les doigts !   :Smile:  . D'ailleurs, faut pas être superstitieux : ça porte malheur !   :Laughing: 

----------

## FDZ

Bon, les modifs sont faites, mais le "wireless" n'est toujours pas reconnu.

Je confirme : "dmesg | grep rtl8192cu" ne renvoie RIEN 

La faute de frappe est dans le post, la commande était correcte (d'ailleurs quand je tapes mal une commande, je reçois des insultes de ma bécane ...)

[Edit] enp0s15 : c'est l'adresse de ma carte Ethernet (évidemment, eth0 c'est plus parlant) [/Edit]

----------

## USTruck

Re-bonjour

Pour le dmesg, pas normal que tu n'aie rien qui concerne la clé : dmesg | less

voir page après page si tu trouves quelque choses a propos de la clé usb.

Pour exemple chez moi : 

[   19.897449] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: agent loaded b43/ucode15.fw into memory

[   19.973547] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: agent loaded b43/lp0initvals15.fw into memory

[   19.989423] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: agent loaded b43/lp0bsinitvals15.fw into memory

[   20.132657] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

Peut-être qu'un dmesg | grep firmware

----------

## FDZ

dmesg ne répond pas ???

```
francis@localhost ~ $ dmesg | grep firmware

francis@localhost ~ $ sudo !!

sudo dmesg | grep firmware

Mot de passe :

francis@localhost ~ $

```

ni en user, ni en sudo ???

[Edit] Du coup, j'ai fait un "dmesg | less" : j'ai essentiellement des messages relatifs à ma carte graphique NVIDIA, je n'ai rien vu concernant le réseau ou les "wireless"

[/Edit]

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Perso, je n'utilise pas sudo. Je lui préfère su (super user)

Taper : su -

Introduire le mot de passe root et l'on est sous environment root, je trouve ceci plus simple que sudo.

dmesg | less -> devrait t'afficher beaucoup de page, si tu ne trouves aucune ligne concernant la clé USB c'est qu'il y a un soucis

reboot la machine sans avoir la clé connectée, quand tout up, branche la clé puis un dmesg devrais t'afficher les derniers messsages systèmes qui devrait avoir ce qui concerne la clé

Quand tu as finis avec dmesg, exit pour sortir du su

----------

## FDZ

D'accord pour "su -". sudo = déformation venue de Ubuntu. Personnellement, j'ai été formé sous HPUX (et déformé sous Ubuntu)

J'ai déjà essayé de débrancher/rebrancher la clé, sans effet visible. Du coup, j'ai tenté de réinstaller le "plug n' pray" mais l'install n'a pas abouti à cause d'une lib qui ne veut pas s'installer (les détails plus tard, je ne suis pas sur ma bécane).

Bien sur, je vais quand même essayer, on verra bien.

----------

## FDZ

J'ai voulu ré(?)installer ifplud : "emerge -av av-sys-apps/ifplugd", j'ai buté sur libdaemon :

```
Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1

 * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz’

Resolving ftp.free.fr... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘ftp.free.fr’

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz’

Resolving gentoo.imj.fr... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘gentoo.imj.fr’

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

Resolving mirrors.linuxant.fr... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘mirrors.linuxant.fr’

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz’

Resolving mirrors.linuxant.fr... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘mirrors.linuxant.fr’

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

Resolving gentoo.modulix.net... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘gentoo.modulix.net’

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

Resolving mirror.ovh.net... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘mirror.ovh.net’

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz’

Resolving mirror.ovh.net... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘mirror.ovh.net’

>>> Downloading 'http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libdaemon/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'

--2014-05-25 08:27:42--  http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libdaemon/libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz

Resolving 0pointer.de... failed: Connection refused.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘0pointer.de’

!!! Couldn't download 'libdaemon-0.14.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1/temp/build.log'

```

Pour ce qui est du dmesg, j'ai commencé par lancer "dmesg > log1" , clé débaanchée, puis "dmesg > log2" clé rebranchée, un "diff" de ces deux fichiers donne un fichier trop long pour passer ici, mais ne concernant que NVIDIA . 

Extrait :

```
8,10c7,9

< [  148.529775] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

< [  148.529847] NVRM: NVIDIA init module failed!

< [  148.609763] NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i GPU installed in this system is

---

> [  174.230034] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

> [  174.230126] NVRM: NVIDIA init module failed!

> [  174.319808] NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i GPU installed in this system is

```

Je vais donc d'abord essayer d'installer le pilote adequat.

Je pense que j'ai du sauter une option concernant le gestionnaire de réseau quand j'ai modifié le noyau pour valider le pilote rtl8192cu (qui est depuis bien reconnu)

NB : malgré ce message alarmant, la session graphique fonctionne correctement.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> Resolving ftp.free.fr... failed: Connection refused. 

 

Problème réseau, revoir si accès au net !!!

udev fonctionne très bien, je me passe de ifplugd sans aucun soucis.

Carte nvidia deux solutions basée sur le type de refroidissement sur la carte video (expérience perso)

Passif : obligé d'utiliser le driver nvidia, a chaque fois que j'ai utilisé le driver libre nouveau, inclus dans le kernel, la carte surchauffe et j'ai pas vraiment chercher non plus.

Actif (ventilateur) ; utiliser le driver nouveau

make.conf -> VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau'

kernel -> décocher tout ce qui concerne "framebuffer', cocher "Direct rendering" puis "Nouveau nvidia card", lors de l'init du kernel, la carte est mise automatiquement en mode graphique 

Si tu as un portable avec optimus : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops

Attention, ne pas oublier de mettre a jour le système, vérifier opengl (eselect opengl list), mesa (eselect mesa list) et enfin d'enlever ce qui n'est pas nécessaire (emerge --depclean)

Question :

Quel profil utilises-tu -> eselect profile list 

Quel sont tes USE -> emerge --info OU make.conf

----------

## FDZ

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Citation:	
> 
> Resolving ftp.free.fr... failed: Connection refused.
> ...

  Curieux ! Je ne suis pas chez Free, mais chez Bouygues !?

Remaeque : je suis connecté au net quand je tente des modifs et/ou chargement en chroot à partir de ubuntu

nvidia : modif faites ... à surveiller !

Profil :

```
francis@localhost ~ $ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

[1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0 *

[2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

[3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

[4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

[5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

[6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

[7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

[8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

[9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

[10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

[11]  hardened/linux/amd64

[12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

[13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

[14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

[15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

[16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

Rien de spécial !?

 info emerge :

```
francis ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.0-24-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.0-24-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2220_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3914892 total,    838652 free

KiB Swap:    1588504 total,   1588504 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Apr 2014 06:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=x86-64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=x86-64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 jpeg lock mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl startup-notification tcpd thunar udev unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Make.conf : rien de très spécial non plus

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=x86-64"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

# USE="bindist mmx sse sse2"

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

LINGUAS=fr

```

à tout hasard :

- package.use

```
x11-base/xorg-server udev

>=gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3 udisks

>=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 policykit

=virtual/udev-208-r1 gudev

=sys-fs/udev-208 gudev

=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3 sqlite

=media-libs/libpng-1.6.8 apng

=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2 cups

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1 python

>=media-libs/libpng-1.6.10 apng

=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23 icu

```

 Rempli au fur et à mesure des demandes de "emerge"

- package.accept_keywords

```
=x11-base/nouveau-drm-20121015 ~amd64

```

 Même remarque que précédent

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Pour le problème de net, je n'avais copié que la première ligne si tu regardes bien le meme problème pour les autres, petit soucis de connection lors du chroot ....

Si on regarde l'entête des ebuild, il y a tjs un "SRC_URI" qui contient le lien par default pour le download des sources, sur base de la liste des miroirs possible emerge tente de download si le premier ne fonctionne pas (voir make.conf , gentoo_mirrors)

Make.conf

---------------

march=x86-64 et use amd64 -> quel processeur as-tu ?

Si amd : il te manque dans le use : 3dnow 3dnowext 

Voir aussi cat /proc/cpuinfo -> 

cpu_family (pour identifier le march avec exactitude) 

flags : pour voir les autres 'USE' que tu pourrais ajouter : sse, mmx, mmxext, ssse4, .....

Pour le profil

Tu as choisi de mettre le minimum de 'USE'. En prenant le profil 'Desktop' regarde les use que cela ajoute et si besoin mettre a jour le système, peut-ête que l'un ou l'autre ebuild qui seraient ajouter te seront utile.

Pour le USE : je conseillerai d'ajouter : wicd 

Vérifie aussi que gtk soit pris pour wicd pour avoir l'interface X correcte

----------

## FDZ

Processeur : Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40GHz × 2 

```
francis / #  cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2220  @ 2.40GHz

stepping   : 13

microcode   : 0xa3

cpu MHz      : 2400.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm

bogomips   : 4799.97

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2220  @ 2.40GHz

stepping   : 13

microcode   : 0xa3

cpu MHz      : 1200.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm

bogomips   : 4799.97

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

=> cpu_family=6

wicd : c'est à l'origine de ce post. Quand je l'installe, j'ai un problème avec dbus et le daemon et ne démarre pas. Actuellement, il est désinstallé, je vais voir s'il y a des options à rajouter pour une réinstallation fonctionnelle.

Problème avec ftp.free.fr : j'ai confondu lors de mon post précédent l'opérateur Free et le site free.fr. Pour éviter d'autres problème, je l'ai retiré de la liste des mirrors.de make.conf.

[Edit] Pendant l'install de wicd ("emerge -av --ask wicd"), j'ai un mesage d'erreur (warning ?) 

```
openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

```

C'est grave, docteur ? [/Edit]

[Edit2] Je ne vois plus nvidia dans dmesg : un problème de réglé !?

et 

```
francis portage # dmesg | grep firmware

[   16.417843] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin

```

 [/Edit2]

----------

## FDZ

openpty : problème connu, lié au chroot. J'ai remplacé dans mon script chroot "mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev" par "mount -o rbind /dev /chroot/dev" (/chroot est le répertoire que j'utilise pour chroot)

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Pour march : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

Tu peux utiliser -march=core2

cpu flags : voir si tu a besoins d'ajouter au use : mtrr apci acpi mmx sse sse2 ssse3 

euse -I : utilitaire faisant partie du paquet gentoolkit, avec -I (i majuscule) affiche info en rapport avec le USE mais aussi les paquets installé qui sont impacté si on ajoute le use.

Carte wifi : le firmware est bien chargé, tu devrais donc avoir via ifconfig ou iwconfig l'info de présence.

WICD : revoir l'impact des uses en rapport au tient (-qt4 -gnome ...) alors que wicd a besoin de gtk au minimum, wpa_supplicant a besoin de dbus et qt4 pour l'interface graphique (si tu utilises celle-ci) : emerge -pv wicd et voir via euse -I quel paquet installé sont impacté ...

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2  USE="dbus qt4 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -p2p (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -wimax -wps" 1,997 kB

net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.4-r2  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ambiance (-ioctl) -mac4lin" 430 kB

Ne pas oublier que wicd installe un service et doit être starter au boot : rc-update add wicd default

carte nvidia : super, déjà ca de moins ....

Edit : j'y pense, un peut tard, tu as changé pour le driver 'nouveau' le kernel donne donc des messages en rapport a nouveau et non plus nvidia

----------

## FDZ

Merci de ces conseils, que j'avais cependant déjà appliqué lors de la dernière installlation de wicd :

- lecture attentive des messages de emerge

- rajout des options manquantes de USE dans make.conf

- surtout, "charger le script wicd au démarrage" (je cite de mémoire) que j'ai traduit par "rc-update add wicd"

Les problèmes entre wicd et dbus ont maintenant disparu et le daemon wicd reste actif. Cependant, iwconfig me renvoie toujours "no wireless extensions"

Une réinstallation dans les normes de wpa_supplicant permettra-t'elle une sortie de ce problème ? D'autant que ça ne coute rien d'essayer ... D'autre part, je vais regarder de plus près les options de emerge.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

no wireless extension ... : essaye ifconfig wlan0 up 

Regarde aussi si le système ne l'a pas identifié en eth (???) ifconfig eth1 up

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, il faudra a nouveau analyser via dmesg, voir tout les message correspondant a la clé, dans l'espoir d'avoir un indice tel que : error to init, can't load firmware ....

----------

## FDZ

j'ai emergé wpa_supplicant, ça mouline grave, c'est long ... c'est bon signe ?

[Edit] emerge terminé, toujours pas de "wireless", "ifconfig wlan0 up" me répond que l'interface wlan0 n'existe pas.

La clé est pourtant bien reconnue par lsusb et le pilote rtl8291cu est bien chargé dans modprobe.

Je recherche dans les interfaces (pourtant, ce n'était pas nécessaire avec ndiswarpper ...)

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Voir via dmesg quelle identifiant a été alloué a la clé : wlanx, eth1, .....

Voir aussi : 

ls /proc/net/dev_snmp6 : lister les interfaces reconnue

cat /proc/ioports : voir si le systeme a bien reconnu la clé (chercher rtl8192)

cat /proc/interrupts : peut aussi aider.

----------

## xaviermiller

Que donne le résultat de ifconfig ?

As-tu installé linux-firmware?

----------

## FDZ

dmesg : retour des messages NVIDIA. Je m'en occuperais plus tard, mais pas trace de wlan ou eth

ls /proc/net/dev_snmp6 : seulement eth0 et lo (la présence de eth0 et non enp05* me fait penser que maintenant l'interface wireless est bien wlanX, mais elle n’apparaît pas)

cat /proc/ioports :la liste est longue.mais j'ai toujours la réponse de lsusb :

```
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bc2:2320 Seagate RSS LLC USB 3.0 bridge [Portable Expansion Drive]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:9711 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

et "cat /proc/ioports | grep 0bda" ne renvoie rien.

J'en déduis que ma clé, bien que reconnue par lsusb, ne s'installe pas comme elle le devrait.

Cela renforce mes doutes quant à un défaut dans la config du noyau, mais où chercher ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Retour du NVIDIA ... aurais-tu reboot sous l'ancien kernel ?

Edit :

Kernel -> Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN -> <*>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

As-tu coché cette option ?

Je viens de refaire le test avec : Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c0a D-Link System DWA-140 RangeBooster N Adapter(rev.B2) [Ralink RT3072]

Sans le host ap le wlan0 n'apparait pas

----------

## FDZ

@Xavier : "ifconfig" (ou "ifconfig -a") ne connait que eth0 et lo et oui, j'ai bien installé linux-firmware.

 @USTruck : L'option était bien cochée. J'ai quand même refait le tour de la config du kernel, sans voir quoi que ce soit de définitif, quand même régénéré et après reboot, toujours "no wireless extension".

J'ai essayé avec iw : "iw dev" ne donne rien.

J'aimerais au moins savoir si tout cela est dû au noyau ou au pilote !

----------

## USTruck

Re-Bonjour,

Sans message dmesg cela va être difficile.

A nouveau dmesg | less et patiencement revoir ligne par ligne pour être sur de ne pas passer a côté

Ci-dessous ce que j'ai avec la clé, attention, j'ai enlevé firmware linux du coup j'ai : Error - Failed to request Firmware

je te copie l'ensemble des lignes que j'ai avec pour qu tu puisses avoir un max d'info du type de message a chercher.

```
[20879.912051] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[20879.912055] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5: status 0501 change 0001

[20880.012327] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0020 evt 0000

[20880.012372] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[20880.063389] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: port 5 reset complete, port enabled

[20880.063395] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[20880.114397] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[20880.167479] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: port 5 reset complete, port enabled

[20880.167485] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[20880.240596] usb 2-5: default language 0x0409

[20880.246362] usb 2-5: udev 3, busnum 2, minor = 130

[20880.246365] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=07d1, idProduct=3c0a

[20880.246367] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[20880.246368] usb 2-5: Product: 11n Adapter

[20880.246370] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Ralink

[20880.246371] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 1.0

[20880.246471] usb 2-5: usb_probe_device

[20880.246473] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[20880.246644] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[20880.262079] rt2800usb 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[20880.262083] rt2800usb 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[20880.312572] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: port 5 reset complete, port enabled

[20880.312578] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[20880.363627] usb 2-5: reset high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[20880.416665] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: port 5 reset complete, port enabled

[20880.416672] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[20880.489254] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rt: Info - RT chipset 3071, rev 021c detected

[20880.517397] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rf: Info - RF chipset 0008 detected

[20880.517731] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[20880.517905] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

[20978.390888] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2870.bin'

[20978.391680] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware

[21131.648279] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

[21131.648291] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

```

----------

## FDZ

Vu le grand nombre de messages concernant nvidia ,'ai lancé "dmesg | grep -vi nvidia"

La réponse est un peu invraisemblable : 71 lignes identiques (je n'en mets qu'une)

```
NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...
```

GPU : ça doit aussi concerner nvidia !

Et RIEN D'AUTRE  !!  :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Peut-être que le non-fonctionnement du wireless n'est pas considéré comme une erreur ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Cela me semble bizarre, es-tu sur de prendre le bon kernel ? revoir config grub pour en etre sur. Sinon :

rc-update del xdm default

voir au reboot suivant (dmesg) si tjs soucis avec la carte

oui -> revoir config bios (ordre d'init graphique), as-tu un gpu intégré au proco (intel hd graphics ?) oui -> revoir config optimus OU moyen de déactiver le hd graphics OU forcer kernel a ne pas l'utiliser (revoir config kernel entre autre

Non -> init de xorg qui pause soucis-> lspci 

Voir add de la carte graphique, ajout dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-video.conf

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-video.conf 

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

----------------

Ceci dit, non si tu n'as pas de message via dmesg correspondant a la clé wireless ... c'est qu'il y a un soucis.

Voir config usb (dmesg | grep usb)

voir si il n'y a pas un soucis avec l'init de l'usb (voir bios, si usb en low speed ou full speed, normalement faut le mettre en full)

Voir aussi si le connecteur usb n'est pas en USB 3.0, revoir config kernel dans ce cas.

Sinon, je te mets ci-dessous quleque info config kernel, peut-être que cela pourrais t'aider.

```
    Devices Drivers -> Generic driver options

   (/sbin/hotplug) path to uevent helper                                                  

    -*- Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev                            

    [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs  

    [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware  

    [*] Prevent firmware from being built            

    -*- Userspace firmware loading support         

    [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary 

     ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

    [*] Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading

  
```

```
Device Drivers > USB support

 <*>   Support for Host-side USB     

[*]     USB verbose debug messages

[*]     USB announce new devices    

*** Miscellaneous USB options ***

[*]     Enable USB persist by default       

[*]     Dynamic USB minor allocation      

[ ]     OTG support                                

<*>     USB Monitor                              

< >     Support WUSB Cable Based Association (CBA)

*** USB Host Controller Drivers ***                 

< >     Cypress C67x00 HCD support                        

< >     xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support                         

<*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                        

[*]       Root Hub Transaction Translators                  

[*]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling  

<M>     Generic EHCI driver for a platform device     

< >     OXU210HP HCD support                               

< >     ISP116X HCD support                                  

< >     ISP 1760 HCD support                                 

< >     ISP1362 HCD support                                  

 < >     FUSBH200 HCD support                               

 < >     FOTG210 HCD support                                 

  <*>     OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support                      

  <*>       OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers  

  <*>       Generic OHCI driver for a platform device  

  <*>     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support       

  < >     SL811HS HCD support                                 

  < >     R8A66597 HCD support                               

 [ ]     HCD test mode support

```

----------

## FDZ

OK, je vais voir ça. En attendant, j'ai essayé de réinstaller nouveau, et à la lecture des messages de emerge (Règle n° 1 : lire les messages, sinon "syndrome RTFM") que le noyau n'était pas correctement configuré pour accepter la compil de nouveau-drm. J'ai rectifié et relancé : il manque encore quelque chose, pas encore identifié.

NB : Je recompile mon kernel avec genconfig, et je vérifie à chaque fois que le noyau dans /boot a bien été mis à jour.

Je doute fort que le dysfonctionnement soit dû à des options du bios : Gentoo tourne correctement en mode graphique malgré ces erreurs, ainsi que Arch et Ubuntu.

Je préfèrerais maintenant revenir aux problèmes wireless, et m'occuper de nvidia quand le réseau sera restauré.

----------

## FDZ

Tout porte à croire que l'origine de mes divers problèmes est dans la configuration de noyau. Je vous confie dons mon fichier /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo (daté du 30/05/14)

```
CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

#

# Memory Debugging

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

#

# Debug Lockups and Hangs

#

# CONFIG_LOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

# CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS is not set

CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

#

# Lock Debugging (spinlocks, mutexes, etc...)

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WW_MUTEX_SLOWPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_ATOMIC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set

#

# RCU Debugging

#

# CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=21

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FENTRY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_DEFAULT_TRACERS is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_TRACER_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_UPROBE_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_PROBE_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

#

# Runtime Testing

#

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_LIST_SORT is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RBTREE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_INTERVAL_TREE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_STRING_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_KSTRTOX is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SET_MODULE_RONX is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_TLBFLUSH is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS is not set

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NMI_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_X86_DEBUG_STATIC_CPU_HAS is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_ENCRYPTED_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_DMESG_RESTRICT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_PQ=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_RECOV=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32_PCLMUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRCT10DIF=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRCT10DIF_PCLMUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1_SSSE3 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256_SSSE3 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512_SSSE3 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_AESNI_AVX_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA_AESNI_AVX2_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5_AVX_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6_AVX_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_SSE2_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_AVX_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT_AVX2_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64_3WAY is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_AVX_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZ4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZ4HC is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_SKCIPHER is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ASYMMETRIC_KEY_TYPE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQ_ROUTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_KVM_ASYNC_PF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_MSI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_CPU_RELAX_INTERCEPT=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NET_UTILS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC32_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

# CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC32_SARWATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRC32_BIT is not set

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRC8 is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZ4_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC is not set

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64 is not set

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB is not set

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC is not set

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

# CONFIG_XZ_DEC_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZ4=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ALLOCATOR=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ATOMIC64_DEC_IF_POSITIVE=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

# CONFIG_CORDIC is not set

# CONFIG_DDR is not set

CONFIG_UCS2_STRING=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y
```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Pas le bon, largement incomplet.

Voir /usr/src/linux/.config OU /proc/config.gz

Ajoute --menuconfig a genkernel pour modifier la config 

lspci : note les info du matos

lsusb : idem

Via menuconfig : déactive tout ce qui n'est pas nécessaire et/ou mis en module par genkernel, vérifie bien dans graphics driver la config pour nouveau, ne pas oublier que dans la partie 'Framebuffer' il faut TOUT décocher.

Carte réseau : laisse que ceux réellement  utilisé ou présent

----------

## FDZ

Loi de Murphy : j'y ai eu droit, mon dernier kernel ne me permet plus de démarrer en mode graphique. Pour réinstaller "nouveau", j'ai un problème de compil noyau :

```

 * Messages for package x11-base/nouveau-drm-20121015:

 *   CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_MXM_WMI:    is not set when it should be.

```

Je n'arrive pas à trouver où sont dans menuconfig les paramètres à modifier.

"  CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE " : à valider quand même ? et comme pour les autres où ?

Je commence que la solution "bourrin" que j'applique dans le cas de problèmes récalcitrants à Ubuntu et Debian va devoir s'appliquer ici aussi, à savoir réinstallation totale; sauf que pour gentoo c'est beaucoup plus long et périlleux ...

----------

## USTruck

Quand tu on coche "Direct Rendering" puis "Nouveau" par défaut certaines options sont cochée d'office, tu as du avoir un soucis et je pense que genkernel n'y est pas étranger.

As-tu besoin d'un driver, as-tu un raid, as-tu une partition lvm ... enfin toute choses qui exige d'avoir un initramfs ?

Non -> passe en mode manuel -> cd /usr/src/linux -> make menuconfig (et revoir mes premiers postes)

Tu peux utiliser la méthode manuelle et demander a genkernel de créer l'init par après : genkernel --help 

Perso : je pense que passer en mode 'manuelle' pour la config kernel te sera plus profitable, tu pourras surtout enlever tout ce que genkernel met en module et garder niveau kernel tout ce dont tu as besoin ... usb, reseau, sata, ide, ....

--------

```
 <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->   

 <*> Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                                                         

(5)   Maximum debug level                                                                            

(3)   Default debug level                                                                               

 [*]   Support for backlight control     -> QUE SI TU EN AS BESOIN

 -*- Lowlevel video output switch controls                                                       

 -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->    Dans les options de ce menu "TOUT DOIT ÊTRE DECOCHER, du moins chez moi c'est le cas"

                                                

-*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->       SI Support Backlight coché, sinon n'est pas dispo, prendre ce qu'il te faut                     

Console display driver support  --->                                                              

  -*- VGA text console                                                  

               [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM  

              (64)    Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)  

               -*- Framebuffer Console support          

               -*-   Map the console to the primary display device 

               [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation      

               [ ]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

 [*] Bootup logo  --->     Si besoin sinon par defaut n'est pas coché

                                                                            
```

----------

## guilc

Heu, nouveau-drm ça ne sert plus depuis une éternité ! C’est tout dans les kernels récents.

J’ai ça :

```
# grep NOUVEAU /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_DEFAULT=3

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT is not set

```

Et c’est tout (en plus de x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau et mesa of course)

Et si tu veux le support VDPAU, il y a les explications pour extraire les firmwares ici : http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/VideoAcceleration/

Mais nouveau-drm c’est du code complètement obsolète

----------

## FDZ

Bon, j'ai encore une fois recompilé le noyau en relisant chaque ligne (ou presque) de menuconfig, et Nouveau est de nouveau fonctionnel. Cependant, coté wireless, on est revenu au point de départ :

- la clé est bien détectée :

```
francis@localhost ~ $ lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bc2:2320 Seagate RSS LLC USB 3.0 bridge [Portable Expansion Drive]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:9711 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

- Le pilote est installé :

```
francis@localhost ~ $ lsmod | grep 8192

rtl8192cu              78916  0 

rtl_usb                10968  1 rtl8192cu

rtlwifi                61534  2 rtl_usb,rtl8192cu

mac80211              217969  3 rtl_usb,rtlwifi,rtl8192cu

rtl8192c_common        47975  1 rtl8192cu

```

```
francis@localhost ~ $ dmesg | grep firmware

[   14.771552] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin

[   14.772771] rtlwifi: Loading alternative firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

```

 D'autres infos de dmesg concernant la clé :

```
Extrait de dmesg : (les réf. de la clé sont "0bcda:8075" dixit lsusb)

[    6.701540] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8178

[    6.701542] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    6.701545] usb 1-2: Product: USB WLAN

[    6.701547] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: 802.11n

[    6.701549] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[    6.701786] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

[    6.701790] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    6.701909] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

```

J'en suis là : clé reconnue, pilotes installés, et "no wireless extensions" d'après iwconfig ou "aucun réseau sans fil" d'après wicd.

Même si je continue à suspecter le noyau, je ne sais plus où chercher.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu activé les option wireless dans le menu "networking options", de préférence sous forme de module ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Tu peux voir les parametres possible pour un module via : modinfo nomdumodule

Regarde s'l n'y a pas des params (options) pour l'un ou l'autre qui pourrait expliquer le fait que tu ne le vois pas

les modules : rtl8192cu /  rtl_usb / rtlwifi  / rtl8192c_common  

-----------------------

Une petite recherche sur la clé me donne, entre autre :  http://forums.fedora-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=61633

Intéréssant, dans la mesure ou il annonce qu'en fonction de la série, le driver kernel fonctionne ou pas et surtout, confirmé par mes recherches sur d'autre site, que le driver fourni par réaltek ne fonctionne pas avec les kernel 3.x 

Une info complémentaire sur le module realtek : http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/fr/2013-04-21-tp-link-tl-wn823n-mini-wireless-n-usb-300mbps

Il faut ajouter les options au modules realtek : modules : 8192cu Options : rtw_power_mgnt=0 rtw_enusbss=0

Sinon la clé reste en mode 'Off' ou pause des soucis de stabilité.

On en revient donc a ta question première, comment faire pour installer :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-977852-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-8192cu-start-0.html

En anglais :

Il faut récupérer le driver realtek mis a jour pour kernel 3.x sur : https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu

Place le tout dans un rep bien précis, dans ce rep : make all && make install

Pas oublier de blacklister le module du kernel, un reboot pour mettre le tout en ordre

Un autre, tjs dans le post forum donné, a trouvé une info que le firmware utiliser par le driver kernel n'est pas le bon (je présume su base série):  I copied /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU.bin over /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin to try that firmware with the kernel driver

il a remplacer le firmware 8192cufw.bin par 8192cfwU.bin (par copie)

----------------

Bonne chance

----------

## FDZ

@Xavier :les options wireless sont bien validées

@ Ustruck On repartirait donc sur l'hypothèse que l'origine du problème est le pilote et non le noyau ? 

En mode chroot (sous Ubuntu), lsmod retrouve bien rtl8192cu, mais modinfo ne le trouve pas, je pense que celà est lié au chroot, je vais revoir en gentoo pur.

Je pensais tenter la version du pilote proposée pour Archlinux (en AUR), après peut-êtrte quelques modif., mais je crois plus sage de commencer par tenter ta solution.

Allez, on y va ...  :Twisted Evil: 

[Edit]

 *Quote:*   

> Tu peux voir les parametres possible pour un module via : modinfo nomdumodule
> 
> Regarde s'l n'y a pas des params (options) pour l'un ou l'autre qui pourrait expliquer le fait que tu ne le vois pas
> 
> les modules : rtl8192cu / rtl_usb / rtlwifi / rtl8192c_common
> ...

 

Mais les modules sont bien listés par lsmod !

[/Edit]

[Edit2] Sous Ubuntu, j'ai un peu moins galéré que sous gentoo mais plus que sous Arch ... Il m'a fallu réinstaller trusty pour utiliser le pilote rtl8192cu fourni et c'est alors passé tout seul, contrairement à ce qui est annoncé dans le forum cité, il y a probablement eu une mise à jour du pilote entre la publication sur ce forum et la dernière version d'Ubuntu.

NB : j'ai trouvé et chargé les sources du pilote, reste à l'installer [/Edit2]

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Oui on repart sur problème pilote

 *Quote:*   

> modinfo bnep
> 
> filename:       /lib/modules/3.12.20-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko
> 
> alias:          bt-proto-4
> ...

 

Certain module on "parm:" ici un deux possibles

Et oui cela est du au chroot, en chroot tu dois donner le chemin complet /lib/modules/3.x.x-yyy/kernel/net/wireless/.....

----------

## FDZ

MERCI, MERCI, MERCI   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

J'ai chargé le pilote, ou plutot le fichier source contenu dans rt8192cu-master.zip, décompressé dans mon répertoire "~/Compilation"

J'ai ensuite repéré les fichiers liés à rtl8192cu ("lsmod | grep 8192") et les ai retirés par "modprobe -r".

Après un rapide controle par lsmod (c'était bien effacé), j'ai donc lancé comme indiqué plus haut "make all && lmake install". J'ai pu voir au passage que les options de blacklist étaient installées par le Makefile. Une fois la compil terminée, un coup de "modprobe 8192cu" et controle par iwconfig : ça passe ! Et en wlan0 ! Encore un petit coup de wicd : les serveurs wifi environnants sont bien visibles ! Je sélectionne le mien, bien sur, et un petit "ping www.google.fr" => réponse positive !

Je vous réponds maintenant de ma session gentoo. Je n'ai eu besoin d'aucune autre manipulation.

Je pense qu'il y aura lieu de vérifier si le pilote précédent était en module ou intégré au noyau, et rectifier si besoin.

Encore un grand merci à Xavier et surtout USTruck qui m'a suivi jusqu'au bout et qui a trouvé LE pilote que je cherchais (en dépannant ma CG au passage), sans oublier guilc dont la remarque m'a évité des ennuis lors du rétablissement de "Nouveau"

[Edit] Après reboot, sans rien toucher : ça marche toujours ! [/Edit]

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien, mais j'ai pas fait grand chose. C'est USTruck qui s'est acharné à t'aider, et ça a porté du fruit !

Chapeau pour votre persévérance, les gars !

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Yep .. content que tout fonctionne. 

Et tout grand merci a toi et xavier pour les fleurs ...

----------

## FDZ

Un dernier détail : sous Ubuntu, la wifi avait tendance à décrocher avec le pilote fourni (rtl8192cu). J'ai donc retiré ce pilote et compilé 8192cu avec le fichier rt8192cu-master.zip chargé précédemment, puis procédé de la même façon : ma wifi tourne maintenant avec le pilote Realtek 8192cu, aussi bien sous ubuntu que sous gentoo.

----------

